# Carp



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I had some for the first time the other day.
Been on a kick to try new and different things.
Catch plenty of them so why not.
Was not bad at all, like a sucker its got bones though.
Reminded me a bit of salmon, both the appearance of the raw flesh and final product.

Any of you folks that eat carp know if you can purge them in a tank? 
Rather then cutting out the "mud vein".


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Ahh Carp, not just for breakfast anymore.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Haven't had carp in - wow - a long, long, time; back in the early 60's. Mother would bake the fish in the oven and then flake it for patties. 
Sorry, don't remember to much as to details.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Micheal said:


> Haven't had carp in - wow - a long, long, time; back in the early 60's. Mother would bake the fish in the oven and then flake it for patties.
> Sorry, don't remember to much as to details.


Wish I could help but imo the only good carp is a dead one, lol...


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

wildcat6 said:


> Wish I could help but imo the only good carp is a dead one, lol...


That may be true, but no reason to let it go to waste. It is HIGHLY regarded as a food fish in the whole rest of the world. Like horse, it is only American snobbery from the post WWII affluence that keeps it off our tables.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

When I was growing up my Ma use to can them. Then make fish patties out of them. Us kids gobbled them up as we always loved to eat fish patties. When you can them, it softens the bones and you can eat bone and all in your patties. 

Suckers too!


----------



## terradura (Mar 19, 2012)

Pops2 said:


> That may be true, but no reason to let it go to waste. It is HIGHLY regarded as a food fish in the whole rest of the world. Like horse, it is only American snobbery from the post WWII affluence that keeps it off our tables.


It is curious how there are certain animals that we eat and others that are generally not eaten. Folks eat mourning doves, but other birds that size aren't eaten. Here in California, ground squirrels are not eaten these days, though as a kid I remember adults telling me how they were happy to eat them during the Depression. Carp is in the same category.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

terradura said:


> It is curious how there are certain animals that we eat and others that are generally not eaten. Folks eat mourning doves, but other birds that size aren't eaten. Here in California, ground squirrels are not eaten these days, though as a kid I remember adults telling me how they were happy to eat them during the Depression. Carp is in the same category.


The one that kills me are the folk that eat dove but make a disgusted face if you mention pigeons.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

ya a cousin in the city was talking about getting some chickens I suggested some pigeons.
He almost blew off the handle.
I have chickens and know what they eat and well if your not wanting to eat a scavenger, chicken should be low on your list.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

||Downhome|| said:


> ya a cousin in the city was talking about getting some chickens I suggested some pigeons.
> He almost blew off the handle.
> I have chickens and know what they eat and well if your not wanting to eat a scavenger, chicken should be low on your list.


I know, right. Chickens eat so much stuff pigeons wouldn't even look at. They are really gross (but delicious).


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Rule of not knocking something until it's tried applies here. Once carp are beyond a pound or so, they are NOT for frying like most of our other fishes. In addition to being ground and made into patties as mentioned, they are excellent smoked or pickled. Where they truely excel is when they are baked. Skin them since that's where most of the "off" tastes will be. Same applies for buffalo fish. As with many forms of meat, how it's prepared is more important than what it is.

Martin


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I've eaten just about everything I've caught when fishing. I like them filleted and skinned.
I read a good article about using marinades and tenderizing meats/fish/chicken. 



> *For true tenderizing, use buttermilk or yogurt*
> 
> Dairy products are, in my opinion, the only marinades that truly tenderize. Hunters have long known to marinate tough game in milk, Indian recipes use yogurt marinades for lamb and tough goat meat, and some southern cooks soak chicken in buttermilk before frying. Buttermilk and yogurt are only mildly acidic, so they don't toughen the way strongly acidic marinades do. It's not quite clear how the tenderizing occurs, but it seems that calcium in dairy products activates enzymes in meat that break down proteins, a process similar to the way that aging tenderizes meat.
> In deciding how long to marinate, consider the texture of the meat or fish. In general, open-textured flesh like fish fillets needs only a few minutes of soaking. I love making "fish fingers" by briefly immersing strips of fish fillets in buttermilk seasoned with cayenne, dusting them with seasoned flour, and then frying them. Food with a tighter texture, such as chicken or lamb, can tolerate several hours in a marinade, even one that's mildly acidic.


http://www.finecooking.com/articles/marinades-flavor-tenderize.aspx


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

One of the big secrets with carp is DO NOT LET THEM FLOP AROUND ON THE GROUND OR IN THE BOAT as this will make the so called mud vein which there is no such thing in them as they do not eat mud. I have had a lot of carp and until some old carp eater told me that, some would taste as good as salmon and the next one I could smell before I got to the house. I skin. and soaked for about 2 days then baked with bacon strips and ketchup. Also good water where you catch them prob. helps to. Catfish are also bottom feeders and I do the same with them carp eat a lot of craws as that is what I always found in them. Good luck


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

I have fond memories of bbq carp
I rebuilt an 1840 log house about 15 years ago, no running water or electricity and while i lived there for the whole spring/summer I often fished in the river than ran off a nearby mountain.. early spring was the best time for carp and i only ate the small ones but man they were yummy!


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Carp aka Ditch Trout are excellent smoked and canned. I agree with only using small ones and if they can be caught in clearer waters they are much better. The way we get them is with a bow and arrow and heavy rod a reel. Attach arrow to the rod, well to the line and have at her. Makes for some real fun, one person shooting and one landing or retrieveing the arrow. Fish body shot go in the field for fertilizer or crow food, head shot fish get cooked up. Make sure you get the slime off them, another cause for strong tasteing fish. And make sure bail is off before shooting!


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

The only carp I take are with a bow. I've been told that, if you get small carp just after ice out, (with hook and line) they're delicious. I have had some that was smoked by someone who knew what they were doing and it was OK. I wouldn't go out of my way to get some though.


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

Micheal said:


> Haven't had carp in - wow - a long, long, time; back in the early 60's. Mother would bake the fish in the oven and then flake it for patties.
> Sorry, don't remember to much as to details.


I have heard of puttin them through the meat grinder to chew up the bones of filleted fish !! The frying like a salmon patty would take care of the rest I would think !! Or a pressure cooker for a few minutes !! Hmmm.......Google, again, may be our friend here !!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Carp are my favorite fish along with blue gil. We only use the big ones, not the small. They have to be filleted and scored then you can bread and fry them like a catfish fillet or whatever.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have tried carp but it wasn't for me. I am glad you like them as I don't believe they should go to waste. KY recently had a massive commercial carp fishing tournament trying to eradicate the carp here. I feel like they shuold have at least sold it to dog food companies or tried to give some away. I am not sure what they did with all the tonagge.


----------



## mercedes (Sep 1, 2012)

mekasmom said:


> Carp are my favorite fish along with blue gil. We only use the big ones, not the small. They have to be filleted and scored then you can bread and fry them like a catfish fillet or whatever.


 Yum,you guys are making me hungry  Having grown up in germany,where carp is a delicacy,I remember the traditional meal on new years eve,silvester, was breaded,pan fried carp fillet.(please excuse the drooling).


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

mercedes said:


> Yum,you guys are making me hungry  Having grown up in germany,where carp is a delicacy,I remember the traditional meal on new years eve,silvester, was breaded,pan fried carp fillet.(please excuse the drooling).


Milwaukee, WI is noted for their German population. One time in the 1960s, carp were spawning like crazy in a shallow bay of Lake Wisconsin. There would be a big female and then 4 or 5 smaller males around her. They weren't worried about me wading in the water with them. I had a 2x4 about 6' long and would whop the female. I'd get her and a couple of the smaller males each time. At the time, I had no idea what I was going to do with them as there were just so many of them. I large boat came into the bay and the two occupants saw what I was doing and offered to buy the rapidly growing pile on the shore of at least 200 pounds. They said that they were from Milwaukee and could sell as much as they could bring back. Told them I didn't want any money for having so much fun. One of them reached in a cooler and held up a 6-pack of Miller's. Sold!

Martin


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Paquebot said:


> Milwaukee, WI is noted for their German population. One time in the 1960s, carp were spawning like crazy in a shallow bay of Lake Wisconsin. There would be a big female and then 4 or 5 smaller males around her. They weren't worried about me wading in the water with them. I had a 2x4 about 6' long and would whop the female. I'd get her and a couple of the smaller males each time. At the time, I had no idea what I was going to do with them as there were just so many of them. I large boat came into the bay and the two occupants saw what I was doing and offered to buy the rapidly growing pile on the shore of at least 200 pounds. They said that they were from Milwaukee and could sell as much as they could bring back. Told them I didn't want any money for having so much fun. One of them reached in a cooler and held up a 6-pack of Miller's. Sold! Martin


* * * * * * * * * * * 
said (or done) concerning your unique "fishing" method?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

copperkid3 said:


> * * * * * * * * * * *
> said (or done) concerning your unique "fishing" method?


In Wisconsin, rough fish can be taken by just about any means possible. That includes by hand, spear, bow & arrow, net, etc. The bay where that happened was netted commercially for a number of years from at least 1951 and well into the 1960s. There was a huge holding pen and the carp were eventually shipped to St. Louis where they were converted into fish sticks. 

The situation which led up to my fun was their normal all night frenzy when thousands converge into a shallow bay and spawn. By morning, the fish are exhausted and many just nose up to the bank and more or less take a nap. The females would probably be first and then males would sidle up to be ready when things liven up again. When I decided to wade in and smack one bunch, rolled my pant legs up as if I expected to be dry. Between the 2x4 hitting the water and carp splashing all around me, I was totally soaked straight off! From then on, I was just like another big carp splashing around and welcome into their frenzy.

I'll add that when the carp were spawning that heavy, one could forget about any normal fishing during the day. Fishing fun picked up at night. One time I watched a big female carp swim by and she was followed by 4 or 5 smaller males just a few feet behind. The males were waiting for the female to want to spawn. About 10 feet behind them came a channel cat who was also waiting for the spawning to begin but to eat the eggs. All one needed to keep busy all night was a gallon of fresh carp guts. 

Martin


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

Joe tess restrarant in Omaha has carp on the menu. Scored breaded and deep fried. It had quite a following. Haven't heard about it in years.


----------



## Ol Tex (Oct 4, 2007)

An old feller told me one time to hang carp from a tree limb and cut the tail off and let 'em bleed out, then skin 'em. I tried it...sure tasted better!!


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Used to be a palce on the missisippi river in Grafton Ill....carp sammich was thier speacialty........good and cheap on a big hoagi with lettuce and plenty of tartar sauce.....and a big side of fresh fries.

Good fun on a sunday, a scenic drive and a carp sammy!


----------



## manny2 (Feb 19, 2013)

My sons first. .15 yrs ago


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I met a guy in western MN who tried to build markets for carp most of his life. His name was Ole so it morphed into Carpole.

He made all kinds of products like wallets from carp skin, foliar fertilizer, boot oil, and even ice cream. In the winter he could get as much as 25% of weight in oil. I was told that the boot oil would keep moving through the boot and turn the persons foot gold colored.

With carp selling for $.25/lb and biodiesel selling for 10x that much I would think there would be a profit in there somewhere.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I guess it depends where you get it. Years back a friend and I got some with a bow out of shallow muddy water - I baked one and it tasted muddy. But I have also eaten bass and catfish that tasted muddy that were taken from muddy water.


----------



## Larburlingame (May 28, 2003)

Love smoked carp and a cold beer.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we used to catch them , in the fox river , and the Mexicans would ask if we wanted it , we always just let them have them .

then about 8 years ago i tried gigging them , what a blast , i had a 8'6" pole with a 5 tine gig mounted on the end and a 15 foot length of cord that i tide of to my off hand hold the coil of cord in my left and throw with my right , i got a bunch that way but i planted most of them in my garden as the one i tried to clean smelled so bad


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i always wondered why there wasn't a carp market for crude protein you would think you could basically run the carp thru a grinder and mix it with some wheat and run it thru a grain dryer and have chicken feed out the other side 

especially with these Asian carp down south coming up the rivers , heck you could set up a pig farm just a short distance from the river , and feed a carp with no processing just toss them in the pens


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I love catching them, especially when they are 25lbs like this one I caught a few weeks ago, since I am catch and release he went back.
View attachment 10654


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Is that a grass carp?

I've eaten them before and they taste and have the texture of halibut.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

fishhead said:


> Is that a grass carp?
> 
> I've eaten them before and they taste and have the texture of halibut.


Yes, a sterile grass carp.


----------



## lamina1982 (Jan 14, 2013)

I always assumed carp were garbage eaters and wouldn't really be healthy to eat? We have a pretty muddy creek that run through property with tons of carp. Maybe I'll have to try one


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

lamina1982 said:


> I always assumed carp were garbage eaters and wouldn't really be healthy to eat? We have a pretty muddy creek that run through property with tons of carp. Maybe I'll have to try one


They are herbivores for the most part.

Just remember though fish will taste like the water they live.


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Get a horse tank with clean water in it and put the carp in it. Change the water in the tank till it stays clear then you'll be good to go. I've done this for carp, suckers and catfish.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

carp is known as poo-man- salmon.We catch,fillet,and remove the dark strip in the side known as a mud vein. Then just chunk in about 1 inch cubes and follow the canning instructions for salmon in a pressure caner. for the price of 1 can of salmon you can put up 15-20 quarts of carp. Makes sense to me!


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

As an aside from carp for a food fish, it's not a fish found around the lake country up north here. However, one can catch white suckers in a range of weights around 5 lb. They are not sought after, per se, but in spring the locals do go out snagging or netting bunches for lake trout 'sucker bait' frozen for later use. Some are also canned like salmon for a nice taste treat.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Carp are omnivores meaning they will eat anything edible including the little cottonwood fuzz you see flying around on the river. The fluff ball contains a tiny seed that has alot of nutritional value in it. Carp will take Minnows, crawfish, algae, mulberries, other fruits ect. What they are not is a bottom feeder, they are most easily caught in the nite hours when they become much more active.

There is no such thing as a "mud vein" in a Carp, there is a section of red flesh on the sides of the Carp that is part of their lateral sensing array. This flesh is strongly flavored and i usually remove it before cooking carp. As with most fish the bigger the fish including Carp the more fat (nasty tasting) there is in a fish so the small ones are much better than the older bigger ones. 

Carp are very sensitive to rough handling in terms of tissue damage and spoilage, they should be kept alive or packed in ice if your intention is to eat them. Most of the bad tasting Carp stories you hear are from people eating partly spoiled flesh!! Barff... 

I bow fish for Carp, Gar, and Buffalo and i can tell you that if we had a fish fry you would not know what's Carp, Catfish, or Walleye is swear that's true. They were introduced years ago as a food source to help prevent the early farmers from starving out during a bad harvest year. But farmers are not fishermen and the idea never caught on, but it was not because of the taste. 

Carp can survive turpid water much better than any other fish due to its over developed gill structures, trouble is in such water Carp is about hte only thing that can adapt and survive so people often associate Carp with foul water and such. That's too bad, they are top survivors and an excellent source of healthy protein.

Carp fight like heck, grow to huge size, are good to eat, and are everywhere, what's not to like about them??


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

I"m glad to see that "doingityourself" agrees with me when I said way back that carp do not have a "mud vein'. Some catfish have the same dark meat on them. And the sooner you can get them shucked out the better they are.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Since there is a desire to be correct, the so-called "mud vein" exists in all fish and is neither a vein nor meat. It is a separate organ just like liver and heart. With some species of fish, it makes no difference in the overall quality or taste of the meat. With others it's like good liver and heart or bad liver and heart. The proper name is lateral line but since it is indeed filled with a liquid, calling them veins would also be close to what they are.

Martin


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

good to see so much common sense comming out in these replies! I agree w/the last few posts! The mud vein that isn't a mud vein is of a different flavor that the rest of the meat and I do remove it if it's truely a mud vein or not just as I remove the "mud vein" from my shrimp which really looks like mud so maybe it is.And as for crawfish, in the ohio valley I catch them in the spring during the heavy rains and have found that you MUST put them in clean water for two or three days before processing or they do taste like mud!


----------

